# Recycling/disposing of DVDs & CDs



## zag (11 Jan 2009)

Does anyone know what do any of the recycling bring centres accept DVDs & CDs that are no longer needed ?

z


----------



## Smashbox (11 Jan 2009)

I dont think so.

Charity shops would love them though! Or if you had time, you could flog them on ebay, give them away on freecycle, etc.


----------



## circle (12 Jan 2009)

Some of the bring centers have a collection point for resaleable cds/dvds for Oxfam. I don't know of any public collection points for burnt cds/dvds though.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Jan 2009)

Can they be recycled?


----------



## cleverclogs7 (12 Jan 2009)

If broken you can put them in the shreader or bring to your local recycling plant.


----------



## Gonzo (12 Jan 2009)

Not sure of your location but my local recycling centre in Bray, Co Wicklow takes CDs ([broken link removed])

I'd assume a lot of other centres would do the same.


----------



## circle (13 Jan 2009)

The Dublin centres only accept resaleable CDs, see:

The fact that they have "CDs" as an option in the search would suggest that they have accepted them in the past, or perhaps that they just want to distinguish between those that they do and don't accept.


----------



## gabsdot (13 Jan 2009)

Try giving them away on jumbletown.ie


----------



## zag (14 Jan 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys.  I should have said at the start the the CDs & DVDs are all ones I burnt myself and as such would have no resale value.

z


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Jan 2009)

Mine go through my shredder. 

They are plastic, plastic is allowed in the green bin isn't it?


----------

